# Hiring again in April?



## td15 (29 Dec 2010)

Hey guys

I heard that the reserves will be hiring again in April, I was interested in infantry or artillery. Does anybody know how it will work in April, are there already people that have put their names down for April? if I filled out paperwork now would it be a first come first serve kind of basis? Am I better to apply ASAP or wait until April to know for sure if they're hiring?

Any help would be appreciated

Thanks
Tom


----------



## Occam (29 Dec 2010)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/88342.0.html

Best way to find out is to call the recruiting section of the unit you wish to apply to.


----------



## Alea (29 Dec 2010)

Tom,



			
				td15 said:
			
		

> Hey guys
> 
> Does anybody know how it will work in April, are there already people that have put their names down for April?



It won't work in April any different that it's always worked as you'll have to:
- Fill the forms
- Pass the CFAT
- Medical exam
- Physical test
- Interview

There are for sure a lot of people who have filled applications for April. If you search the forum and take the time to read a bit, you'll even see that a lot of people have been waiting for 1 to 2 years (and sometimes more) for a job opening may it be in the Reserve or the Regular.



> Am I better to apply ASAP or wait until April to know for sure if they're hiring?



My understanding is as follows (and I may be wrong): if there are no openings in your chosen trade then you won't be able to fill in the application... when you think of it, it sounds logical no? I mean, do you know of any employers who go through curriculum vitaes if they have no need for personnel?



> Any help would be appreciated



The best way for you to get help and answers to your questions is to call your recruiting center and speak with a recruiter. Better yet, go in person if you have the possibility to do so. 

Good luck,
Alea


----------



## Senf (29 Dec 2010)

Hi, like Alea said, call your recruiting centre.  Best, call the Reserve unit you are interested in.  Reserve units are mostly independent.  Some may have openings, others don't.  I did that this fall in my town, one navy unit was not hiring and the arty unit was.  So I went to arty.


----------



## ambush (29 Dec 2010)

i suggest you get your paperwork in asap as ther are hundreds of people who have already completed the aplication process and are waiting to be hired for reserves the longer you wait the longer it will take i first handed in my paper work last may and just finished up all my other testing ( medicals. physical. cfat) last month so the process is the long dont expect to just walk into the recruiting office and walk out a member of the cf.


----------



## Thompson_JM (6 Jan 2011)

What they may have meant as well, is that April is the New fiscal year, and as such budgets are released for the CF across the board. 

New budgets means that the Reserve units will be able to once again bring in members if they have the money to do so... 

Just like CFRC's will be able to recruit more Direct Entry troops and process Component Transfers again... (I'm in Limbo with mine at the moment for that very reason... )

my advice is to keep in touch with the Reserve unit recruiting officer so that when positions do open up you will be viewed as an idea candidate.

Best of luck, and the sooner you start the better your chances may be.


----------



## George Wallace (6 Jan 2011)

Tommy said:
			
		

> What they may have meant as well, is that April is the New fiscal year, and as such budgets are released for the CF across the board.
> 
> New budgets means that the Reserve units will be able to once again bring in members if they have the money to do so...
> 
> ...



Money is but one of the concerns.  If a unit has an Authorized Strength of 100, and they currently have 100, perhaps more, people; it doesn't matter if they have new money or not, they can not hire more people.


----------



## Thompson_JM (10 Jan 2011)

Right... 

forgot about that part...

Cheers


----------



## KBarlow (14 Jan 2011)

Hello,

I was told by someone on a different message board (which I won't name) and a few people who confirmed his statement, that the Forces are no longer recruiting new people.

A couple years ago, I made some significant changes in my life and things have generally improved. So has my motivation to do something with my life. Lately, I've been considering returning to school and getting my grade ten or possibly graduating with nothing but encouragement from those around me. The long term goal being joining the military. More specifically, infantry.

The uncertainty lies in whether what this person said is true or not. I could probably find the answer on my own, but I would rather hear it from the source. This also seems like a place where I could potentially receive some good advice.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AgentSmith (14 Jan 2011)

All it takes is a few seconds to look below this thread and a bit of reading to see that right now the forces is not hiring right now. In April they will start processing applications and hiring new people (though for in demand trades processing will happen sooner) Infantry is very low on the list for hiring new recruits and they're even offering incentives for people to switch out of it and into another trade.


----------



## lethalLemon (14 Jan 2011)

I'll tell you right now, the status of recruitment for the infantry is looking quite grim, as everyone wanted to join up in the infantry to go to Afghanistan and fight the Taliban (too many infanteers, they're giving them incentives to transfer elsewhere). CFRC Vancouver didn't even have to ask what I wanted to sign up for; they told everyone that walked in the door: "If you want to join the Infantry, I'm sorry but there's no openings. Look for another trade." (Well, they did that for Sup Techs and Arty Soldiers too)

www.forces.ca has a list of trades that are accepting applications now - and the list will expand as April approaches (the new Fiscal year). So you should try and look to other trades, see if something else will spark your interest.


----------



## Nostix (14 Jan 2011)

If joining the Infantry is a long-term goal, the state of recruiting right now seems rather irrelevant.

And while we have a number of very knowledgeable individuals, I don't know that telling the future of recruiting one, two, or five years down the line is something anyone wants to guess at.

At the end of the day, getting your education is never a bad thing.


----------



## BDTyre (14 Jan 2011)

KBarlow said:
			
		

> Lately, I've been considering returning to school and getting my grade ten....



This is an absolute minimum to join the CF. Many trades require further education - infantry does not. That said, don't strive for the minimum. Just because you "only" need Gr. 10 for infantry doesn't mean you can't go further. Many of the guys I work with are in higher education (we even have one Cpl doing her PhD), and trust me even in the short time I've been in I've been witness to many speeches from my RSM emphasizing the importance of education.


----------



## Jaycan (16 Jan 2011)

Let me put my 2 cents in.
Cent 1)   I have had absolutely no problem so far with the application process. I selected a Regular Force occupation that I would like to aim for (MARS), handed my application in and will be doing my CFAT in a weeks time. So far, everything is smooth sailing. The people at the recruitment centre in Kitchener are amazing. They made it quite clear that enrolment this year will be 30-35 percent less then last year, and that most occupations will not be open to applications til April 1st or so. There are some trades open at the moment, but very little. It is true....the infantry and M.P. trades are limited. I had listed M.P. as my second choice and asked what the hiring environment is like for that line of work, and after a chuckle or two by the recruitment officer, I was told it was grim and think of something else!

Cent 2) EDUCATION is key. I have my masters degree, and let me tell you...I saw her(the recruitment officer) eyes light up when she saw that. I felt from that moment on a lot of encouragement from the recruiter. As I was leaving the centre, I saw 2 much younger high school students walk in. I was just about to leave the building when I realized that I had left my personal documents in the recuiters office. I turned around and marched back up to her office. Her door was open, and the two boys were inside sitting down. I waited outside, but could hear her lecture to these two boys. She went on and on that education is the key to opportunities in the CF and just because the very minimum age to join is 17, doesn't mean you stop school and join


----------

